# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Türkiye'nin Siyasi İntiharı "Yeni Osmanlı Tuzağı"

## bozok

*Türkiye'nin Siyasi İntiharı* *Â«Yeni Osmanlı TuzağıÂ»*
 

*06.01.2009 / heddam.com*

Â» 1808-1918 arası Osmanlı'yı çökerten politikalar 1938'den günümüze aynen uygulanıyor mu? 

Â» Abdülmecid niçin *"Senin İçin üldük Avrupa!"* yazılı madalyalar bastırıp dağıtıyordu? 

Â» Osmanlı 1856 yılında o dönemin Avrupa Birliği demek olan Europeen Concert'e tam üye olduktan sonra nasıl adım adım çöküşe sürüklendi? 

Â» Avrupa Devletler Birliği'ne üye olmak uğruna Garter Haçlı şövalyeleri Tarikatı'na üye edilen Osmanlı padişahları kimlerdi? 

Â» İslam'ın koruyucusu ilan edilen Alman İmparatoru II. Wilhelm, Müslüman ve Hacı mıydı? 

Â» Osmanlı'nın son Genelkurmay Başkanları Alman mıydı? 

Â» Mustafa Kemal'e sandıklarla altın rüşvet teklif eden yabancılar kimlerdi? 

Â» Mehmet Akif Ersoy Hıristiyan Almanya'yı Osmanlı'nın kurtarıcısı ve İslam'ın güneşi olarak mı görüyordu? 

Â» 5.000.000 Alman altını karşılığında Cihad ilan edenler kimler? 

Â» Alman Malı Cihat Fetvası'nı imzalayan Said-i Nursi ne zaman Almanya'ya kaçtı?


Â» Hıristiyan parasıyla, Hıristiyan komutası altında İslam Cihadı olur mu? 

Â» Hitler, gerçek adı Haydar Ebu Ali olan bir Müslüman mıydı? 

Â» Kimler Mussolini'yi Musa Nili adıyla Müslüman yaptı? 

Â» Said-i Nursi 1957'de hangi tugay camisinin temelini attı? 

Â» 1915'te üanakkale'ye çıkartma yapan düşman birliklerinde yer alan Siyonistler kimlerdi? 

Â» Siyonistler 1917'de Filistin'de Osmanlı'ya karşı savaştı mı? 

Â» Kafkaslar ve Balkanlar'daki Müslüman Türkleri Hitler'in ordusuna katıp savaşa süren Müftü kimdi? 

Â» *"Dinler Arası Diyalog"*u başlatan Hitler mi? 

Â» Evangelist - Hitler İşbirliğini gerçekleştiren *"dinler arası diyalogçu"* Rahip kimdi? 

Â» *"Dinler Arası Diyalog"* 1945'te İsviçre'de hangi şato'dan örgütlendi?


Â» Hangi tarikat şeyhi 1945'te Eski Hitlerci Evangelist rahiple *"Dinler Arası Diyalog"* başlattı? 

Â» Amerika Hitler stratejilerinin varisi mi? 

Â» Hitler Amerikan ajanı mıydı? 

Â» Yeni-Osmanlı Düzeni öneren Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi NAZİ ürünü mü? 

Â» Amerikan Scientology Tarikatı'nın Türkiye uzantısı 1952'de kimler tarafından kuruldu? 

Â» Amerikan Başkanı Roosevelt'i mürit ve Amerika'yı Mesih ilan eden hangi Osmanlıcı tarikattı? 

Â» Hangi Tarikat Atatürkçülükten dönme ünlü bir şairi Hz. Muhammed'den sonra gelen yeni Peygamber olarak ilan etti? 

Â» 1949'da peygamber ilan edilen ünlü Atatürkçü şair'in Allah'tan gelmiş vahyler olarak ilan edilen kitabı neydi? 

Â» Türkiye'ye Osmanlı düzenine dönüş ve Ortadoğu İslam Federasyonu kurma görevini 1950'de Amerika ve NATO mu verdi? 

Â» Necip Fazıl Kısakürek Osmanlıcı olmadan önce Atatürk'ü öven ve irticayı yılan olarak niteleyen yazılar yazdı mı?


Â» Fethullah Gülen'in *"Işık Evi"* deyimini ilk kez Amerikan Board Protestan Misyonerleri mi kullandı? 

Â» Osmanlıcı Nurcuların tasavvuf kitaplarını 1970'lerde Protestan Misyonerler mi yayımlıyordu? 

Â» Osmanlıcı Siyonistler kimler? 

Â» Hangi Osmanlıcı Cumhurbaşkanı Türk-Yunan Federasyonu önerdi? 

Â» Turgut üzal, 17 yıldır Türkçe'ye çevrilmeyen Fransızca kitabında Türklük için neler söylüyor? 

Â» Hilafet isteyen ABD Başkanı kim? 

Â» Demirel 1965'de Türk-Kürt Federasyonu istedi mi? 

Â» Eyalet düzenini öven mozaikçi Atatürkçü kim? 

Â» İsmail Cem Osmanlıcı mı? 

Â» İşgalci ABD Irak'ta Osmanlı düzeni mi kuruyor?


Â» Türkiye Osmanlıcılık yapmak üzere IMF ve Dünya Bankası tarafından Amerika için satın mı alındı? 

Â» Atatürk Hilafetçi miydi? 

Â» Marksist Hilafetçilik ve Marksist Osmanlıcılık hangi koşullarda nasıl doğdu? 

Â» Hangi Siyonist Osmanlıcı Amerikalı Türkiye'de tekke açtı? 

Â» 1956'da Amerikan ajanları Eski Almancı Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa ajanlarıyla Osmanlı-İslam Birliği hakkında neler görüştü? 

Â» Osmanlıcı Kürtçülüğün tohumları 1945'te Amerikalı uzmanlar tarafından mı atıldı? 

Â» ABD ve NATO 1945'ten sonra Güneydoğu'nun kalkınmasını nasıl önledi? 

Â» NATO Savunma haritalarında yer almayan Güneydoğu, ABD için *"Fulda Boşluğu"* muydu? 

Â» 12 Eylül'ün derin misyonunda Türkiye'yi Osmanlı'ya döndürmek ve federasyona götürmek mi vardı? 

Â» İstanbul Başkentli Yakındoğu Federasyonu kimlerin önerisi?


Â» Türkiye Federal Cumhuriyeti ve İstanbul Federe Devleti nereden çıktı? 

Â» Usame Bin Ladin ve Abdullah ücalan niçin Osmanlıcılığı övüyorlar? 

Â» Siyonistler neden Osmanlıcı? 

Â» Küresel bölücülüğün Türkiye'deki adı Yeni-Osmanlıcılık mı? 

Â» Amerika'dan dönen Osmanlı tahtının varisleri seçimler yoluyla iktidara gelmeye mi hazırlanıyor? 

Â» Hangi olaylar Amerikan Osmanlıcığının maskesini düşürdü? 

Â» Atatürk Hilafeti vasiyet etti mi? 

Â» Osmanlıcıların 81 ilimizi 81 eyalete dönüştürme çabalarının temelleri 12 Eylül'de mi atıldı? 

Â» Atatürk'ün yazdırdığı Osmanlı tarihi neden okullardan kaldırıldı? 

Â» Luther Osmanlı için ne dedi?


Â» Amerika neden Türkiye Osmanlı'ya dönmeli, İslam'ın lideri olmalı diyor? 

Â» İngiltere Başbakanı Tony Blair Kur'an Hafızı mı? 

Â» İngiltere Veliahtı'nın gizli Müslüman adı Hüseyin Charles mı? 

Â» Prens Charles ve İngiliz Kraliyet Ailesi'nin erkekleri sünnetli, Müslüman ve Nakşi mi? 

Â» İngiliz Kraliyet Ailesi, Peygamberimizin soyundan mı geliyor? 

Â» Başbakan'ın Amerika'da Edelman'la birlikte görüştüğü Osmanlıcı Nakşi şeyhi kim? 

Â» Amerika ve İngiltere bu Nakşi şeyhi hangi amaçlarla nasıl kullanıyor? 

Â» Altmış Yıldır Osmanlı-Türkiye Savaşı'nda mıyız? 
İüİNDEKİLER
*BİRİNCİ BüLüM:*


*1830–1914 ARASI DİN üZERİNDEN EMPERYüLİST OYUNLAR*Â» Kurt Kocayınca... 

Â» Halife Sultan Abdülaziz; Hıristiyan Garter şövalyesi 

Â» Son Osmanlı: Almanya'nın Paralı Askeri 

Â» *"İslam'ın Dostu ve Koruyucusu"* II, Wilhelm

*İKİNCİ BüLüM:*


*1914–1918 ARASI DİN üZERİNDEN EMPERYüLİST OYUNLAR*Â» Hıristiyan Almanya'nın 5.000.000 Altın Vererek İlan Ettirdiği Büyük Cihad 

Â» Hıristiyan Parasıyla İslam Cihadı 

Â» *"Hacı"* Wilhelm 

Â» Alman Güdümlü İslam Birliği ve Cihad 

Â» Alman Malı Cihad=Sarıkamış Faciası 

Â» Osmanlı'nın Genelkurmay Başkanı Bir Hıristiyan Alman: Bonsart Von Schellendorf 

Â» Mehmet Akif Ersoy Alman Hayranı 

Â» Mustafa Kemal Alman Altınlarını Reddediyor 

Â» Alman Malı Osmanlı *"Cihad"*ına Karşı, İngiliz Damgalı Arap *"Cihad"*ı 

Â» Arap-Türk Etnik Ayırımı ve Vahhabi-Sünni Mezhep Ayırımı 

Â» İngilizlerce Kullanılıyor 

Â» Almancı Said-i Kürdi (Nursi) Rusya'dan Almanya'ya Kaçıyor 

Â» üanakkale ve Filistin'de Osmanlı'ya Karşı Savaşan Siyonist Yahudi Birlikleri

*üüüNCü BüLüM:*


*1930–1945 ARASI DİN üZERİNDEN EMPERYüLİST OYUNLAR VE İKİNCİ DüNYA SAVAşI*Â» Katolik Kilisesi Komünizm'e Karşı Hitler'i Destekliyor 

Â» Evangelistler Komünizm'e Karşı Hitler'i Destekliyor 

Â» Hitler'i Destekleyen Evangelistler *"Dinler Arası Diyalog"*la *"Din Birliği"* Peşinde 

Â» Evangelist Rahip Frank Buchman ve Kudüs Müftüsü Hüseyni 

Â» Kudüs Müftüsü Hüseyni, Komünizm'e ve Yahudilere Karşı Hitler'in Yanında 

Â» *"Ortadoğu'nun Hitleri"* Cevat Rıfat Atilhan 

Â» Hitler de 11. Wilhelm Gibi İslamalığı Kullanıyor 

Â» Kudüs Müftüsü Avrupa'daki Müslümanları Hitler Ordusuna Asker Yazıyor 

Â» Hitler, Haydar Adıyla Müslüman Olmuş; 

Â» Mussolini, *"Musa Nili"* Adında Bir Müslümanmış 

Â» Hitler İslam'ın Güneşiymiş 

Â» Hitler'denTürkiye'deki Almanlara 5 Milyon Altın

*DüRDüNCü BüLüM:*


*1945–1990 ARASI SOğUK SAVAş DüNEMİNDE DİN üZERİNDEN EMPERYüLİST OYUNLAR*Â» Amerika Dinleri Komünizme Karşı ürgütleme Stratejisini Hitler'den Devralınıyor 

Â» İsmet İnönü ve Amerikancılık 

Â» Soğuk Savaş, ABD ve Yeniden Osmanlılaştırma 

Â» Dine Dayalı Soğuk Savaş'ının Kuramcısı: William Christian Bullitt 

Â» Soğuk Savaş ve Tek Dünya Devleti 

Â» Federal Dünya Hükümeti 

Â» Avrupa, Ortadoğu ve Asya'da Dine Dayalı Bölgesel Federasyonlar 

Â» Avrupa Federasyonu 

Â» Federal Dünya Devleti 

Â» Ulusal Egemenlik ve Dünya Devleti 

Â» Sovyetleri Yıkmak İçin Din Silahı 

Â» Amerika Tüm Dinlerin Komutanı 

Â» Eski Hitlerci Evangelistler ve Katolikler Amerikan Komutası Altında 

Â» Fener Patrikhanesi ve Ortodokslar Amerikan Komutası Altında 

Â» Sovyetler'de Din'e Dönüş 

Â» Sovyetler'e Amerikan Yardımı Din Koşuluna Dayalı 

Â» ABD'nin Fener Patrikhanesi'ne Verdiği Görev 

Â» Tüm Ortodoksları Komünizm'e Karşı ürgütlemek 

Â» Fener'de CIA Güdümlü Patrik: Athenagoras 

Â» Evangelist-Ortodoks Birliği 

Â» Evangelistlerin Vatikan'ı: İsviçre, Caux ve Dinler Arası Diyalog 

Â» Türkiye'de Soğuk Savaş Karşı Devrimi ve Din 

Â» İnönü, Amerikan Yan-Sömürgesi Olduğumuzu Açıklıyor 

Â» Evangelist Güdümlü İslamcı Tarikat: ümer Fevzi Mardin ve Anisi Tarikatı 

Â» Dinler Arası Diyalog'un Türkiye Ayağı şeyh Mardin ve Arusi Tarikatı 

Â» Roosevelt Müslüman ve Arusi Müridi İlan Ediliyor 

Â» Roosevelt Gizlice Müslüman Olmuş! 

Â» şeyh Mardin'in Atağı: Evangelist Komutasında Dinler Birliği 

Â» şeyh Mardin, Amerika'yı İslam'ın ünderi ve Mesih İlan Ediyor 

Â» şeyh Mardin Kemalizm'den Dönme şair Enis Behiç Koryürek'i Peygamber İlan Ediyor 

Â» şeyh Mardin'in Peygamberi: Enis Behiç Koryürek, Kutsal Kitabı: Varidat-ı Süleyman 

Â» şeyh Mardin'e Göre Mesih=Amerika 

Â» CIA Güdümlü Evangelist şato'nun Türkiye Uzantısı; Manevi Cihazlanma ve Masonlar 

Â» Manevi Cihazlanma Kurucularının Amacı: Tek Dünya Devleti 

Â» Evangelist şato, Komünizmle Mücadele Dernekleri ürgütlüyor 

Â» Komünizme Karşı Milliyetçi ürgütlenme: Komünizmle Mücadele Cemiyeti 

Â» Komünizmle Mücadele Cemiyeti, üyelerine Sağlık Sigortası Sağlıyor 

Â» Komünizme Karşı Dinci ürgütlenme: Scientology Tarikatı'nın Adaşı İlim Yayma Cemiyeti 

Â» İlim Yayma Cemiyeti'nin Asker Kökenli üyeleri 

Â» Komünizme Karşı Türk-İslam Sentezci ürgütlenme; Aydınlar Ocağı 

Â» Komünizme Karşı MHP, Alparslan Türkeş ve Arusi Tarikatı 

Â» Tarih ve Tekerrür 

Â» Eski Almancı Said-i Kürdi (Nursi), Soğuk Savaş'ta Amerikancı Eski Almancı Cevat Rıfat Atilhan, Soğuk Savaş'ta Said-i Kürdi Yandaşı İslamcıları ürgütleyen ABD Kürt Ayrımcılığının Tohumlarını Atıyor 

Â» Amerika Kemalizm'e Karşı 1930'larm Alman Politikasını Devralıyor 

Â» ABD ve Nato Belgelerinde Türkiye'nin Doğusu 

Â» Savaşta Sovyetler'e Terk edilecek Bölge 

Â» Güneydoğu ABD İçin *"Fulda Boşluğu"* 

Â» 1945'ten Sonra Güneydoğu'yu Geri Bıraktıran; ABD ve NATO 

Â» Cemal Kutay, ClA'nın Amerikan Mah Cihad Görüşünü Savunuyor 

Â» ClA'nın Cihad Stratejisi 1914 Alman Malı Cihad'ın Benzeri 

Â» 1946: Sosyalistler de İslamcılaşıyor 

Â» Atatürk'ün Partisinde Amerikan Buyruğuyla İslamcılık 

Â» Amerika Eski Almancı Teskilat-ı Mahsusa'ya El Atıyor 

Â» Said-i Kürdi (Nursi) ve Amerikan Mah Cihad 

Â» Ortadoğu İslam Birliği ve Yeniden Osmanlılaştırma; NATO Buyruğu 

Â» NATO'nun Türkiye'ye Verdiği Görev; Ortadoğu İslam Federasyonu Kurmak 

Â» 1952: Mehter Diriltiliyor 

Â» Atatürkçü Necip Fazıl Kısakürek, Amerikan Güdümünde İslamcı Kesiliyor 

Â» Bir Gün Atatürk Dirilecektir! 

Â» Amerika, Dünya ve Biz 

Â» Amerika Tüm Dünyada Din Devletleri İstiyor 

Â» Amerika Hariciye Vekili J. F. Dulles'ın Beyanatı 

Â» Menderes Türkiye'de Din Devleti İstiyor 

Â» Türkiye Amerika Tarafından Yeniden Osmanlılaştırılıyor 

Â» Said-i Kürdi (Nursi) Isparta Tugay Camisinin Temelini Atıyor 

Â» Türkiye İslam ülkelerini Kendi ünderliği Altında Birleştiremiyor 

Â» CIA Görevlisi Stoddard'ın, Cemal Kutay ve Kuşçubaşı Eşrefle Görüşmeleri 

Â» ABD, Türkiye ünderliğinde İslam Birliği Kurulamayacağım Anlıyor 

Â» ABD'nin Osmanlıcılığında üelişkiler, Kuşkular 

Â» ürnek; Kıbrıs Bunalımı 

Â» Osmanlıcı Türkiye ABD'nin Ortadoğu'daki Mayın Eşeği 

Â» 1964'te Türk Ordusunun Kıbrıs'a üıkışını ünleyen Amerika 

Â» 1965'te *"Türk-Kürt Federasyonu"* İstiyor 

Â» ABD: *"Türk-Kürt Federasyonu Kuracaksınız."* 

Â» Hem Tavandan, Hem Tabandan 

Â» 1965: Sosyalistler de İslam Kartıyla Oynuyor 

Â» Amerikan üıkarlarına Uygun Osmanlı Tarihi 

Â» 1960'larda Tarkan ve Karaoğlan Rüzgarları 

Â» ABD'nin Yeniden-Osmanlılaştırma üabaları Etnik Bölücülüğü ve Sevr'i Diriltiyor 

Â» Orgeneral Turgut Sunalp Uyarıyor: *"Dostlarımız Sevr İstiyor"* 

Â» 1970 Milli Nizam Partisi: Tabandan Yeniden Osmanlılaştırma 

Â» Mehdi Erbakan 

Â» Amerikancı Osmanlı-İslam Savunucusu; Mehmet şevket Eygi 

Â» Hıristiyan Misyoner ürgütü American Board 

Â» Türk Halkını İslam'a üağıran Kitaplar Yayımlıyor 

Â» Protestan Misyoner ürgütü Amerikan Board, Nurcularla Elele 

Â» *"IşIKEVİ"* Deyimi, İlk Kez Amerikan Board Yayınında Yer Alıyor 

Â» 1970'lı Yıllar; Cadı Kazanı Kaynıyor 

Â» 12 Eylül'e Doğru İslamcılık ve Osmanlılaştırma 

Â» Suudiler ve Museviler 12 Eylül'e Kutlama Telgrafları üekiyor 

Â» 12 Eylül Yönetiminin Osmanlı İslamcılığı 

Â» 12 Eylül'ün *"Derin"* Misyonu: Federasyon 

Â» Genelkurmay'a Sunulan *"12 Eylül 1980 Sonrası Tedbirleri ve Türkiyemizin Yakın Geleceği üzerine"* Bir Rapor Denemesi 

Â» 12 Eylül; Merkezi Yönetim Karşıtı, Yerinden Yönetim Yandaşı: 67 İl, 67 Eyalet 

Â» 12 Eylül ve Eyaletçilik 

Â» 12 Eylül Dönemi'nin *"Hilafetçi Osmanlıcı Marksizmi"* 

Â» ATAşE Başkanı Tümgeneral'den *"Türkiye - Osmanlı Savaşı"* 

Â» 12 Eylül, Aydınlar Ocağı, Türk-İslam Sentezi 

Â» Osmanlı-İslam Sekülerizmi ve 12 Eylül'ün Devlet Politikası 

Â» Hilafetçi Marksizm, Türk-İslam Sentezi ve Siyonist Osmanlıcılık 

Â» 1980'lerde İsrail İçin Strateji: Osmanlıcı Siyonizm 

Â» Osmanlıcı Siyonistler Etnik Araştırmalara Başlıyor 

Â» PKK, İslam'a ve Osmanlıcılığa El Atıyor 

Â» Osmanlıcı Yunanlı Kitzikis'ten Türk-Yunan Federasyonu 

Â» Osmanlıcı üzal'dan Türk-Yunan Federasyonu ve Helleno-Türkizm

*BEşİNCİ BüLüM:*


*1990 SONRASI TEK KUTUPLU DüNYADA DİN üZERİNDEN EMPERYüLİST OYUNLAR VE YENİ OSMANLICILIK* Â» *"Nereden üıktı Bu Laiklik!"* 

Â» Dincilerin Hüzünlü üelişkisi 

Â» Osmanlı Geliyor! Ecdat Geliyor! 

Â» ABD, PKK'ya İslamcılık üneriyor 

Â» PKK, ABD'nin İslamcılık ünerisine Sarılıyor 

Â» ABD, Kuzey Kıbrıs'ta İslam üniversitesi Kurduruyor 

Â» ABD, Körfez Savaşı'yla Kürdistanı Kurdurmaya Başlıyor 

Â» ABD, Ermeni Soykırımını Kongre'ye Getiriyor 

Â» Tek Kutuplu Dünyada Küreselleştirme ve Osmanlılaştırma 

Â» Laiklik Atağı'nın Sonu ve *"Yeniden-Osmanlılaştırmaya"* Dönüş 

Â» Osmanlıcılığı, İslam Birliğini Körükleyen ABD, Yahudi-Hıristiyan Birliği'nin Başı 

Â» üzal üldükten Sonra Osmanlılaştırma Bayrağı Yeniden Erbakan'da 

Â» Refah Partisi Kurmayı Dilipak'tan Küreselleşme 

Â» ABD ve Siyonizm'e Uygun İnanç Federasyonu 

Â» Türkiye Federal Cumhuriyeti, İstanbul Federe Devleti 

Â» 200 Yerine 2000 Devletli Dünya 

Â» Son Entelektüel ütopya; Yeni-Osmanlıcılık 

Â» İstanbul Başkentli Yakındoğu Federasyonu 

Â» Eski Osmanlı Coğrafyasında ABD-İsrail Patendi Yakın Doğu Federasyonu 

Â» Demirel"</B> 30 Yıl Arayla İkinci ABD Dayatması: Yeniden Türk-Kürt Federasyonu 

Â» Demirel'in Yanıtı: *"Batı Sevr İstiyor"* 

Â» Siyonist Kissinger, üsküdar'da Tekke Açıyor 

Â» Samuel Huntington: *"Türkiye İslam'ın Lideri Olmalı"* 

Â» CIA Ajanı Paul Henze: *"Atatürkçülük üldü: Nakşüer, Nurcular İlericidir"* 

Â» CIA Ajanı Graham Fuller: *"Kemalizm'e Son; Osmanlı'yla üvünün, Fethullahçı Olun"* 

Â» *"Marksist"*(!) Aytunç Altındal'm ünerileri 

Â» CIA Stratejistlerinin ünerileriyle ürtüşüyor 

Â» Yeni-Osmanlıcılıkta Hilafetçilik ve Ekümeniklik Bir Arada 

Â» Patriği Ekümenik Sayan Clinton İslam'a da Halife İstiyor 

Â» Osmanlıcı Abdurrahman Dilipak 

Â» *"Hilafet Kaldırılmamıştır. Osmanlı Milletler Topluluğu Kurulmalı."* 

Â» Ertuğrul üzkök: *"Patrik Ekümenik"* 

Â» Tansu üiller; Ekümenik Unvanını 1993'te Onayladı 

Â» Hüseyin Hatemi: Patriğe Ekümenik Denir 

Â» Patrik: Bize *"Ekümenik"* Unvanını Osmanlı Verdi 

Â» İslam üzerinde İngiliz Oyunları 

Â» Tony Blair *"Hafız-ı Kur'an"* 

Â» Prens Charles: Sünnet Olup Hüseyin Charles Adıyla Müslüman Olmuş 

Â» İngiliz İstihbarat Teşkilatının Maaşa Bağladığı Bir Nakşibendi şeyhi 

Â» Nakşi şeyhi; *"Osmanlı'ya Dönün, Laikliği Kaldırın, Federe Kürt İslam Devleti Kurun."* 

Â» Nakşibendi şeyhi Kibrısi ve Ay'da Cami Yapma Projesi: Moon Temple Project 

Â» Küresel Bölücülük Müslüman Türklere Osmanlıcılık-İslamcılık 

Â» Adıyla Benimsetiliyor 

Â» Demirel *"Eyalet"* Sistemi ünerdi 

Â» İsmail Cem ve Osmanlıcılık 

Â» Mecburi İstikamet Osmanlı Mirası 

Â» Toktamış Ateş, *"Mozaik"*, ve *"Osmanlı"* Eyalet Düzeni 

Â» Osmanlıcılık, Küreselci Güçlerin Türkiye'de Ulus Devleti 

Â» Yıkma Amaçlı Psikolojik Savaş Silahı 

Â» ABD, İşgal Ettiği Irak'a Osmanlı Düzeni Getirecek 

Â» Irak'a Osmanlı Modeli 

Â» Avrupa Birliği Türkiye'yi Osmanlı'ya Döndürme üabasında ABD'yle Kol Kola 

Â» Avrupa Birliği'ne Göre Kemalizm Türkiye'nin Yolunu Tıkıyor 

Â» AB'nin Büyük Atatürk Gafı! 

Â» Osmanlıcılık: Türk Ordusunun ABD'nin İstediği Yerlere Gidip ABD İçin Savaşması 

Â» Genelkurmay Eski Başkanı Doğan Güreş'in Açıklamaları 

Â» Yeni-Osmanlı = Amerikan Yeniçerisi 

Â» Türkiye: Satın Alınmış *"Yeni Osmanlı"*

*ALTINCI BüLüM:*


*TüRKİYE'NİN SİYASİ İNTİHARI*Â» Osmanlı Tahtı'nın Varisleri Amerika'dan Türkiye'ye Dönüyor 

Â» Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Osmanlı Geçmişiyle Barıştı 

Â» Son Osmanlı'ya Türk Pasaportu Verildi 

Â» Osmanlı İle Barışma Türkiye'ce Dönen Osmanlı Taht Varisleri Yönetime Geçmek İstiyor . 

Â» Prenses Zeynep: Siyasete Evet 

Â» Tayyip Erdoğan- şeyh Rabbani Görüşmesi 

Â» Nakşi şeyhin Destek Sözü: İslam Konferansı'na Türk Başkan 

Â» Amerikalı Müslümanlardan Türkiye'ye *"Model"* üvgüsü 

Â» Greates, The Best; En Büyük, Mükemmel 

Â» Nakşi şeyhini ABD ünermiş 

Â» İsrail'in Açtığı Sergi: *"Osmanlı İdaresi Altında"* 

Â» Amerikan Eğitim Bakanlığı'yla Harvard'm Türkiye'de Açtığı *"Yoğun Osmanlıca Yaz Okulu"* 

Â» Milli Eğitim'den Osmanlıca Atağı: Osmanlıca Yeniden Keşfediliyor 

Â» Basına Yeni Osmanlıcılık Brifingi 

Â» ABD Başkonsolosluğu'nda 10 Gazeteciye Verilen Osmanlı Dersi 

Â» Emin şirin: *"İstinye'deki Meçhul Toplantı"* 

Â» Abdullah ücalan; *"üözüm Osmanlı Eyalet Modeli"* 

Â» üzgür Politika; üözüm Osmanlı Düzeni 

Â» Eski CIA Ajanı Bin Ladin'in Osmanlı üzlemi 

Â» Halife Sabetaycı mı Olacak? 

Â» *"Atatürk'ün Gizlenen Vasiyetini Açıklayın!"* 

Â» Edelman'ın Görüşmeleri, *"Ilımlı İslam"* Hizb-üt Tahrir Toplantısı 

Â» Yeni Osmanlıcılık mı, Sahih İslam mı? 

Â» Osmanlı Modeli 

Â» Küresel Bölücülüğün Ortadoğu'daki Adı: Yeni Osmanlıcılık 

Â» 81 İl'e 81 Devlet 

Â» Eyalet Sistemi Hazırlıkları 

Â» Türkiye'yi Bölme Projesi 

Â» 60 Yıllık Osmanlıcılığın Sonu: *"Hasta Adam Türkiye"* 

Â» Avrupa'nın Yemden Hasta Adamı 

Â» Olaylar İkiyüzlü Amerikan Osmanlıcığının Maskesini Düşürüyor

*YEDİNCİ BüLüM:*


*HANGİ OSMANLI?*Â» Başlıca Müttefik Devletler Konseyi'nce 

Â» 23 Haziran 1919'da Uygun Bulunan Metin 

Â» Atatürk'ün Yanıtı; 

Â» Atatürk'ün Türkiye İktisat Kongresi'ndeki Konuşması'nda Osmanlı Tarihi 

Â» Atatürk'ün Yazdırdığı Osmanlı Tarihi 

Â» Osmanlı 1700'!ere Dek Batı'dan üstündü 

Â» Luther Ve Osmanlı 

Â» üıkrıklar Durunca 

Â» Osmanlı-Türk Dokumacılığının Sırlarını üalmakla Görevli İngiliz Ajanları 

Â» Ankara'nın Taşına Bak... 

Â» *"Gavura damızlık vermek uğursuzluktur"* 

Â» Ankara Keçisine İngiliz Damgası 

*KüNYE:*
*Kitabın Adı*
*Türkiye'nin Siyasi İntiharı Â«Yeni Osmanlı TuzağıÂ»*
*Yazar*
*Cengiz üZAKINCI*
*Sayfa Sayısı*
*617*
*Basım Yeri, Tarihi* 
*OTOPSİ Yayınları*
_16.Basım İstanbul, 2008__...__..._ _1. Basım İstanbul, 2005_

----------

